# guitar strap makers



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Curious if anyone on the board knows, or is themselves, a guitar strap maker. A niche business, I'm sure, but there must be some talented designers out there.

thx


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not professionally, to be sure, but I have made a few from flea market leather belts, and from belts I inherited from my Dad. They've turned out quite good, though narrow (2" and less). All I've used tool wise is a leather hole punch, and an Olfa retractable knife. Sorry, no pictures as they've been sold or given away.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Does anyone remember?*

Hey alll I'm feeling like I need a bit of retail therapy, (ya I know, just like a woman) But I don't want to hit the malls and I can't afford to support my GAS, so I thought I could treat myself to a "fancy" guitar strap. You know somthing kinda girly, maybe a little bling for around the campfire? We talked about it before here, but I cannot find the thread. I cannot remember the name of the woman who makes thos really cool straps? methinks she's in Jesery. Anyone recall? I can't come up with it when I google guitar strap. Then I'll oficially have one for each axe.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Hey alll I'm feeling like I need a bit of retail therapy, (ya I know, just like a woman) But I don't want to hit the malls and I can't afford to support my GAS, so I thought I could treat myself to a "fancy" guitar strap. You know somthing kinda girly, maybe a little bling for around the campfire? We talked about it before here, but I cannot find the thread. I cannot remember the name of the woman who makes thos really cool straps? methinks she's in Jesery. Anyone recall? I can't come up with it when I google guitar strap. Then I'll oficially have one for each axe.


Jodi Head? I was once given one of her straps with a pedal I bought because the store messed something up. It was sparkly tan and had dragonfly on it. Needless to say, I no longer own it.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...get'm get'm makes girlie guitar straps...

http://www.getmgetm.com/


----------



## sense_of_henry (Mar 4, 2006)

Buy a Couch Strap.


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

I was in NYC last summer in a small guitar shop across the street from Manny's. I overheard a woman talking about these designer guitar straps that she had made that were available at Macy's or Sax 5th ave... can't remember which. I wish I had more time there to go and check them out.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Hey alll I'm feeling like I need a bit of retail therapy, (ya I know, just like a woman) But I don't want to hit the malls and I can't afford to support my GAS, so I thought I could treat myself to a "fancy" guitar strap. You know somthing kinda girly, maybe a little bling for around the campfire? We talked about it before here, but I cannot find the thread. I cannot remember the name of the woman who makes thos really cool straps? methinks she's in Jesery. Anyone recall? I can't come up with it when I google guitar strap. Then I'll oficially have one for each axe.


Hi Starbuck. Are you thinking of Moody Straps? Here is her site - 
http://www.moodyleather.com/indexfl.html

They have them at Cosmos Music in Richmond Hill if you want to look at them.

Brian


----------



## bantoto (Sep 28, 2009)

Souldier straps!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

brimc76 said:


> Hi Starbuck. Are you thinking of Moody Straps? Here is her site -
> http://www.moodyleather.com/indexfl.html
> 
> They have them at Cosmos Music in Richmond Hill if you want to look at them.
> ...


factory seconds that go for $82? ummmm no thanks


----------



## Doc Plus (Oct 21, 2009)

I've never paid attention to the straps, but now I want. Can you advice me a strap at a decent price ? Not ready to pay 150$ for one !


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

sense_of_henry said:


> Buy a Couch Strap.


Couch straps are my favorite....I have about 5 of them. Cool looking and very well made


----------

